# camera type



## neon007 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a digital cam from way back when they first came out, and I mean when they first came out. It is a panasonic PV-DC2090. I plan on getting a new one this weekend. So my question is, can someone help me with what to buy. Sure I can go to the store and listen to someone who is clueless, or I can come here and get help! I am looking to spend about $200-250. The camera will primarily be for pen pics and like stuff. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## gketell (Sep 13, 2007)

The camera my wife uses is a Casio EX-S500.  It takes great pictures, here you can see a closeup of one of her "plant stakes" http://www.ketell.com/RandomCreativity/PlantStakes and Misc.html.

The upgraded ex-s600 is on amazon for $191 and the latest, the 770, is available for $250


GK


----------



## gerryr (Sep 16, 2007)

If you can spend a bit more, you can get a Canon S3 IS which is a very good P&S camera.  It's $287 at Amazon and you might be able to find one cheaper on eBay.


----------



## gketell (Sep 16, 2007)

STraight up, get the S3is over the casio!!!  It is, all in all, a much better camera.  I had no idea they were that cheap now.

GK


----------



## gerryr (Sep 16, 2007)

That's because they introduced the S5 IS, 8MP, I think, or maybe 10.  Prices on a lot of these things seem to be dropping.  I paid $533 for my D40 a few weeks ago from Amazon and it's now $498.


----------

